# Java JEE : BSD or what ?



## Ungaro (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I finished my Web application that I wrote in Java JEE (with the very helpful Java framework : JBoss Seam). 
During the development, I used a Windows workstation, on which was installed my application server, JBoss AS 4.2.3, and my database server Postgresql 8.4.

Now, I have to test my application, and to chose my production environment. I tried to do this on a Ubuntu server 9.10 configuration. But I'm a little bit confused about the performance. 

Here is the hardware configuration :
- 2 x Intel Xeon 1.8GHz (32 bits, Hyperthreading)
- 2Gb RAM
- 60 Gb HDD SCSI (10000rpm)
etc...

And my application will be used by something like 10 users maximum.

I'm asking to me, is Ubuntu Server the best distribution, or even te good OS to do this ? Do you think FreeBSD would do the job better than Ubuntu Server ? Or do you advise me another distro ?

Thanks !


----------



## achix (Jan 30, 2010)

Ungaro said:
			
		

> Hello everybody,
> 
> I finished my Web application that I wrote in Java JEE (with the very helpful Java framework : JBoss Seam).
> During the development, I used a Windows workstation, on which was installed my application server, JBoss AS 4.2.3, and my database server Postgresql 8.4.
> ...



Jboss, postgresql run fine with FreeBSD. Some thoughts:
1) Your choice of postgresql RDBMS is very wise (it will pay off)
2) Go with openjdk NOT native nor Diablo
3) Subscribe to freebsd-java@FreeBSD.org (the proper list)
4) Going with FreeBSD and Java takes guts to do so... it can be a challenge. (as with anything FreeBSD related in general)


----------

